# Question about Deliverance Lost *Spoilers*



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just got up to the part where the magos explains why it's difficult to extract the necessary components from the primarch geneseed to meld with the Raven Guard geneseed and the magos starts talking about the different geneseeds of the primarchs and picking out the unusual aspects of it, I was wondering what each one was? I guessed the second was Leman Russ but what of the others?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I know the section you're talking about, but if you could provide a quote of the section so we can muse over it that'd be helpful :so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sample Four: Managed to identify at least six unique sub complexes and protein strands gear towards physical durability, above and beyond that found in the others. 

Also a dearth of certain enhanced genes that boost the cytoarchetectonic structure responsible for the development of nociceptors and proprioceptory function.

Same Six: genetic encoding derived from a non human source, possibly caninine.

Subject Twenty: A whole suite of growth boosting augmentations is absent.

I typed it out fully once then pressed something which caused my browser to go backwards and I lost it all :/


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Sample Four: Managed to identify at least six unique sub complexes and protein strands gear towards physical durability, above and beyond that found in the others.
> 
> Also a death of certain enhanced geners that boost the cytoarchetectonic structure responsible for the development of nociceptors and proprioceptory function.
> 
> ...


Sample 4 is Death Guard.

Subject Twenty is Alpha Legion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does the absence of growth boosting augmentations relate to their general stature rather than the fact they are twins?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Does the absence of growth boosting augmentations relate to their general stature rather than the fact they are twins?


I believe it would be the former- though it might in some way 'devolved' that way due to the constraints imposed by the latter. All I know is that of all the Legion the Alpha Legion had the smallest Primarchs and weren't noted for having especially large astartes.

It's more of a logical leap than cast-iron knowledge I suppose.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Suppose it makes sense. Not giving the necessary growth genes and possibly not limiting the levels of the other genes would probably result in it splitting in two to compensate.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Sample 4 is Death Guard.


I though Primarch and Legion IV were Peturabo and the Iron Warriors...?

Makes sense either way though.

I thought that was an interesting section - I suppose it's obvious that the Emperor created the Primarchs to be different, but it was interesting to see the extent to which that was micro-managed. Makes you wonder what he was thinking of with the likes of Angron, Curze and Horus (with the 'must be emotionally needy and unreliable bellend DNA...) really...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I severely doubt it was to try and create twins. Why would the Emperor need to make twins for one, and also that Alpharius and Omegon aren't technically twins, they are one and the same, the same soul inhabiting two bodies. Restricting growth would not cause such a unique change. The Emperor also didn't make the pod any larger to accommodate for twins.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tywin Lannister said:


> I though Primarch and Legion IV were Peturabo and the Iron Warriors...?
> 
> Makes sense either way though.
> 
> I thought that was an interesting section - I suppose it's obvious that the Emperor created the Primarchs to be different, but it was interesting to see the extent to which that was micro-managed. Makes you wonder what he was thinking of with the likes of Angron, Curze and Horus (with the 'must be emotionally needy and unreliable bellend DNA...) really...


I think all three of them where effected by outside interference to a massive extent that it twisted their purpose, Angron with the implants, Curze with the terribly bad place he landed, and Horus with the corruption from outside sources.

I dunno about Alpharius and Omegon, why would he deliberately remove growth genes from one of your creations knowing what they are to be used for. Would the Emperor really attempt to make a "runt of the litter"?


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I dunno about Alpharius and Omegon, why would he deliberately remove growth genes from one of your creations knowing what they are to be used for. Would the Emperor really attempt to make a "runt of the litter"?


I think that he would. He created all the primarchs to be a mirror of a certain facet of himself and to fulfill a specialized role, mostly after the crusade was to be completed. It would make sense that he would have a son who you wouldn't know was his son and could just blend in (sort of how the emperor blended in in _The Last Church_).

EDIT: Typo


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, it's possible the Emperor knew that Alpharius would want to blend in with his marines 
I'm quite sure he had a good idea of the characters of the primarchs as he was designing them


----------

